# Used cars for sale in USA?



## twinks (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi,

Can somebody direct me to any internet sites where I can find used cars for sale in the United States.

I'm not interested in specific dealers sites that could be construed as advertising.

I am talking about general databases of cars for sale by private sellers where I can select a model and an area code and seach for specific cars I might be interesting in buying that are currently for sale by individuals.

For the main one in the UK is probably auto trader. It covers the whole UK so its pretty useful. I'd like something similar but in the United States.

Thanks,
Twinks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Craigslist


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Oh....and fleabay, of course.


----------



## twinks (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh wow, craigslist  this looks great, and not just cars either. Very useful and I never would have found this on my own.

Many thanks!

Twinks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twinks said:


> Oh wow, craigslist  this looks great, and not just cars either. Very useful and I never would have found this on my own.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Twinks.


It's killed the local American newspaper industry.!


----------



## ken_in_dfw (Nov 14, 2009)

Here are a couple more sites for you:

autotrader.com
fsbocarsales.com


----------



## KATmeows (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi,
You can also sometimes find them on the net by searching for
auto sales, state you plan to buy them in

or
internetautoguide com
automotive com

they will ask you for the state and have you link to car sales

The major rental agencies also all have resale sites and there are plenty of auto auctions in the larger cities if you want to try one of them. If you know where your going you can search by state or ideally city. Where you buy the car here you will be required to register it so you will need an address.


----------



## kentishman (Feb 26, 2010)

for those lovely classics got to:

Hemmings Motor News: Auto Classifieds - Hemmings Auto Classifieds feature cars for sale nation wide.


----------

